# People's Choice Photography



## chriscochran (May 19, 2009)

Our professional photographer has been serving the greater Gulf Coast areas and abroad for over 15 years. Specializing in Wedding Events, Family Portraits, Beach Photos, Creative Sessions, Pregnancy and Commercial photography. We are offering an 8 hour Wedding package that includes a disk of all of your photos for $1,200.00, We are also offering a Weddingpackage for $800.00that includes6 hours with your photographer and a disk of all of your photos and last but not lease we offer an 3 hour Wedding package that includes a disk for $500.00...Beach Photos $200.00 for 1 hour and a disk of all of your photos. Engagement photos $150.00 for one hour anddiskof all your photos plus one free print for newspaper submissions.Maternity Specials: 1 hour location of your choice includes a disk of all of the photos for 350.00...$60.00 Travel fee for Destin, Navarre, Perdido Key, Orange Beach. Call now to reserve your date and time (850)255-1366 Take a look at our website: www.peopleschoice.photoreflect.com


----------



## jesse22r (Mar 5, 2008)

We have used peoples choice photography on several occasions and have been very pleased. Nice guy good pics and very affordable. Thanks for the pics Chris i would highly recomend this company.


----------

